# From RIchmond Hill



## comarius (May 14, 2021)

Hi,
I am a new member to Canadian Forum, I live in Richmond HIll Canada.
I am a software engineer and I managed to use only open source packages plus
a lot of work and put together an online player for MIDI guitar-pro mXML files at

GHITARA


I collected over the years about 60.000 non cpyrighted Tablatures.
Enjoy.
Regards, Marius


----------



## PGuitar6 (Apr 21, 2021)

Welcome! Hope you have a great time.


----------

